
Is Privacy Real?The CIA Is Jeopardizing America's Digital Security,Experts Warn - dsr12
http://www.ibtimes.com/privacy-real-cia-jeopardizing-americas-digital-security-experts-warn-2514062
======
willstrafach
> The C.I.A.'s lack of a heads-up to corporations impacted by the exploits...

I am having some trouble understanding this. They don't just stumble across
vulnerabilities by accident, they either purchase them or specifically look
for them in a device's firmware, in order to implant the device of an
intelligence target.

The article seems to indicate that CIA should be reporting vulnerabilities
instead of using them. It does not address the fact that, with such a policy
in place, there would no longer be a reason for them to spend time/cash
seeking these vulnerabilities.

I am very interested in understanding a reasonable counterpoint to this.

~~~
eveningcoffee

      It does not address the fact that, with such a policy in 
      place, there would no longer be a reason for them to spend 
      time/cash seeking these vulnerabilities.
    

If you are not looking for vulnerabilities then others will do and find them.

